# Farewell and Welcome



## Mitica100 (Jun 3, 2005)

Farewell to two of my 35mm cameras, a mint Kodak Retina Ia and a mint Voigtlander CLR (gone on Ebay) and welcome to a mint Zeiss Super Ikonta B!​ 







This baby is in mint condition, almost like new, 1937 production. Uncoated 80/2.8 Tessar, non MXd. Rangefinder is accurate and clear and I basically stole it on Ebay!  This will be a lot easier to carry than the Hassy on my mountain conquering quests in Wyoming this summer.  :mrgreen:   Me, happy...​http://photo.ucr.edu/cameras/zeissikon/Images/Ikon.superB_oblq.gif​


----------



## terri (Jun 3, 2005)

Beautiful!!    :thumbup:  How do the bellows look?  Have you run some film through it yet?   Be sure to post so we can see!    :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 3, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Beautiful!! :thumbup: How do the bellows look? Have you run some film through it yet? Be sure to post so we can see! :mrgreen:


 
Bellows are light tight, checked last night.

Jeez... Poetry in motion! Didn't mean the rhyme!   

I cleaned a few spots on it, worked the shutter to see its consistency in speeds, everything is A1! Can't wait 'till Sunday to throw some 120 film in there...

One odd fact about it though...  It only takes 11 pictures (6x6) on a 120 film. I guess the spacing between negatives must be better so you don't have to worry about cutting into a negative.  Hmm...

Although it does prevent double exposures I found a way to do it.

Also, it reminds me of the other Super Ikonta I have in my collection, the A1 (531/16).  So neat, so very sturdy and so beautiful...


----------



## terri (Jun 3, 2005)

> Bellows are light tight, checked last night.
> 
> Jeez... Poetry in motion! Didn't mean the rhyme!


   I expect that to be set to music, and have you playing it on the violin, by sundown on Monday.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 4, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I expect that to be set to music, and have you playing it on the violin, by sundown on Monday.


 
Sheesh!... What have I gotten myself into?? :lmao:  OK, I need to go practice...

*hurries into the music den*

*two minutes later, comes back*

OK, done!

Stand by on Sunday night, will post here an mp3.  Oops, I can't do that here, can I? :meh:  darn it...

Any ideas?


----------



## terri (Jun 4, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Sheesh!... What have I gotten myself into?? :lmao:  OK, I need to go practice...
> 
> *hurries into the music den*
> 
> ...


Put it on a webshare site and link it!   :thumbup:   

Geez, you're good!


----------



## mygrain (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on the Zeiss!! I love my Nettar. What size filters does it use. I may have an extra lens hood and an extra close up X1 filter too. I think they are 27mm slip on. 

My grandfather just gave me a Polaroid Land from the seventies. Seems to be in good shape too...does anyone know if i can still get film for this? And a buddy of mine just gave me a 100 yr old folder...Seanca or something like that...really old american made i think from PA. The bellows are shot and it is just a conversation peice but the innards and exterior of the camera are in good shape. It might even be useable someday if I worked on it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 4, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Put it on a webshare site and link it! :thumbup:


 
OK, I'll try that...


----------



## terri (Jun 4, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Zeiss!! I love my Nettar. What size filters does it use. I may have an extra lens hood and an extra close up X1 filter too. I think they are 27mm slip on.
> 
> My grandfather just gave me a Polaroid Land from the seventies. Seems to be in good shape too...does anyone know if i can still get film for this? And a buddy of mine just gave me a 100 yr old folder...Seanca or something like that...really old american made i think from PA. The bellows are shot and it is just a conversation peice but the innards and exterior of the camera are in good shape. It might even be useable someday if I worked on it.


What model of Polaroid Land camera is it, exactly?   I have an SX-70 Model II, a folder that takes Time Zero film, which is still easy to find and you can do SX-70 manipulations with that film.   But I seem to recall there being several camera models out there that fall into the category of "Land camera".   After all, Edwin Land was King of Polaroid for quite a while.


----------

